# A Sketch For Trollmor



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I promised I would make 1 for you, so here it is... what do you think?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I love it.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

oh where, oh where are you Trollmor?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess he's distracted...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there! Thanks for alerting me that this thread was started! Yes, I do like it; I shall see if it will come out nicely on paper, to show those very few of my real life friends who know about Trollmor. I was thinking that you would add it in this thread:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/trollmor-is-back-maybe.201437/page-8


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thank you, I put it on your thred two!


----------

